# Suzuki, Intelligent Energy Develop Fuel Cell Motorcycle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Crosscage concept bike is a fuel cell motorcycle designed to achieve optimum performance using Intelligent Energy's air-cooled fuel cell system. Photo credit: Bill Moore, EV World.Com.

More...


----------

